# MND Announces new Principal for RMC



## daftandbarmy (21 Apr 2013)

This notice of vacancy came out a few days ago in the Canada Gazette:

ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OF CANADA

Principal (full-time position)

Salary range: $167,700–$197,200

Location: Kingston, Ontario

Established in 1876, the Royal Military College of Canada (RMCC) is a bilingual, military-civilian university that is proud of its heritage of producing leaders for the Canadian Forces and Canada. Its role is multifaceted and unique, and is dedicated to the education and development of leaders committed to serving Canada through a program that consists of four components: Academics, Military Leadership, Physical Fitness and Bilingualism. Located in the historic city of Kingston, against the beautiful backdrop of Lake Ontario, the RMCC has over 200 faculty and 400 staff and approximately 8 000 part-time and full-time graduate and undergraduate students in the Faculties of Arts, Science and Engineering.

The Principal is the key academic leader of the RMCC, accountable for defining the academic policy and frameworks for the College and for the operation of all academic and second language activities of the institution. The Principal represents the RMCC both nationally and internationally, working to maintain and further promote the College as an accredited university of academic excellence.

As Principal, the successful candidate should possess a graduate degree in a discipline appropriate to the College or an acceptable combination of equivalent education, job-related training and/or experience. A PhD and a distinguished record of scholarship in a discipline appropriate to the College would be considered an asset. The qualified candidate will be the key academic leader of the RMCC and the senior academic in the Department of National Defence. He or she would have a demonstrated track record of academic, corporate and/or executive leadership and organizational management at the post-secondary level, including experience in the management of human and financial resources. Experience interacting with various levels of domestic and/or foreign governments is required. The chosen candidate would also have proven experience working on or with a board of directors or equivalent governing body.

Candidates being considered for this position should have an in-depth understanding of the educational needs of the Canadian Forces. The ideal candidate will have an awareness and appreciation of the hybrid academic-military culture, ethos and values that have built the history and achievements of the RMCC. Knowledge and experience with the design, development and delivery of curricula at an undergraduate and postgraduate level will be important. Knowledge and experience with the design, development and funding of basic and applied research across a broad range of disciplines of interest to the Canadian Forces will also be considered an asset.

The suitable candidate would have a demonstrated system-thinking ability to formulate and execute strategic concepts and plans that will be necessary to maintain the long-standing tradition of the College as an institution of academic excellence. The ability to develop effective working relationships with Ministers and their offices, members of the Canadian Forces, senior government officials as well as other organizations is necessary. The qualified candidate would possess superior communication skills, both written and oral, and the ability to act as a spokesperson for the RMCC in dealing with stakeholders, media, public institutions, governments and other organizations.

The ideal candidate should possess strong leadership and interpersonal skills as well as extensive consultative and negotiation skills. He or she must also adhere to high ethical standards and integrity, have sound judgement, and be diplomatic and flexible.

Proficiency in both official languages would be preferred.

The successful candidate must reside in or be willing to relocate to Kingston, Ontario, or to a location within reasonable commuting distance.

The Government is committed to ensuring that its appointments are representative of Canada’s regions and official languages, as well as of women, Aboriginal peoples, disabled persons and visible minorities.

The preferred candidate must comply with the Ethical and Political Activity Guidelines for Public Office Holders. The Guidelines are available on the Governor in Council Appointments Web site, under “Reference Material,” at www.appointments-nominations.gc.ca.

The selected candidate will be subject to the Conflict of Interest Act. Public office holders appointed on a full-time basis must submit to the Office of the Conflict of Interest and Ethics Commissioner, within 60 days of appointment, a confidential report in which they disclose all of their assets, liabilities and outside activities. For more information, please visit the Office of the Conflict of Interest and Ethics Commissioner’s Web site at http://ciec-ccie.gc.ca/Default.aspx?pid=1&lang=en.

This notice has been placed in the Canada Gazette to assist the Governor in Council in identifying qualified candidates for this position. It is not, however, intended to be the sole means of recruitment.

Additional details about the RMCC and its activities can be found on its Web site at www.rmc.ca/index-eng.asp.

To further explore this opportunity, please contact Nicole Poirier or Eric Slankis of Renaud Foster Executive Search at 613-231-6666. To apply in confidence, please forward your curriculum vitae and letter of introduction to Nicole Poirier at npoirier@renaudfoster.com. All submissions will be acknowledged.

http://blogs.ottawacitizen.com/2013/04/21/royal-military-college-of-canada-looks-for-a-principal-new-job-posting/


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> All submissions will be acknowledged.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## PAdm (21 Apr 2013)

Contact phone number ending in 666 - just confirmed my suspicion of RMC.


----------



## Scott (21 Apr 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Challenge accepted.



If you need a reference I'm your man.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jul 2013)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=4893

Minister MacKay announces the new Principal of the Royal Military College of Canada

NR – 13.231 - July 13, 2013

KINGSTON, Ont. – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Chancellor of the Royal Military College of Canada, is pleased to announce today the appointment of Dr. Harry Kowal, a retired Brigadier-General, as the 13th Principal of the Royal Military College of Canada.

“I offer my sincere congratulations to Dr. Kowal for his new appointment, continuing a long history of outstanding principals for the Royal Military College of Canada” said Minister MacKay. “Each Principal has led with exceptional distinction and made great strides for the betterment of research and military professionalism.”

The Principal of the Royal Military College of Canada is accountable for defining the academic policy and frameworks for the College and for the operation of all academic and second language activities of the institution. The Principal also represents the Royal Military College of Canada both nationally and internationally, working to maintain and further promote the College as an accredited university of academic excellence.

The Royal Military College of Canada is the nation's only federal degree-granting institution that calls for its leader to be a Governor-in-Council Appointment. This reflects the significant status of this valuable nomination.

“I also wish to take this opportunity to express on behalf of the Royal Military College of Canada Board of Governors, a very special thank you and best wishes to our departing Principal, Dr. Joel Sokolsky,” said Minister MacKay. “With dedication, imagination and great good humour, Dr. Sokolsky has provided critical navigation through demanding years, leaving the College in a position to look forward for a better future”

Dr. Kowal has a unique professional and academic background which is perfectly suited to his new role at the College. He graduated from the Royal Military College of Canada in 1984, and went on to become an assistant professor of Mechanical Engineering at the College. Dr. Kowal is also the recipient of three Masters Degrees in Aerospace Engineering, Defence Studies and Strategic Studies.
As a Royal Canadian Air Force Aerospace Engineer holding a PhD from the University of Tennessee Space Institute, he has served in a variety of academic, command and staff appointments, including but not limited to Commandant of the School of Aerospace Engineering and Technology at Canadian Forces Base Borden.

Prior to his appointment as Principal, he was appointed Director General Military Careers at National Defence Headquarters, in Ottawa.

-30-

Notes to editor / news director:

For Dr. Harry Kowal’s full biography, please consult the following link: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/sa-ns/ab/sobv-vbos-eng.asp?mAction=View&mBiographyID=832


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Jul 2013)

Interesting that they brought in someone from outside the Academic circles at RMC.  I sense a disturbance in the force  >


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jul 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Interesting that they brought in someone from outside the Academic circles at RMC.


The selection committee was changed in May, by PCO direction, eliminating any RMC Board of Governors' participation.  With no RMC professors on the committee, there was less likelihood of them selecting 'one of their own.'

While I don't know Dr Kowal, his being an RMC grad, having taught at RMC, and having suitable PhD credentials argues that he's not an unreasonable choice.  I doubt if much will change there regardless.



.....the civie academic just have something _different_ to pout about for a while.


----------

